# Announcing: Oceania II - 100-Person Symphonic Choir



## DeactivatedAcc (Mar 11, 2020)

I wanted to make a dedicated announcement thread for Oceania II, the sequel to Oceania. It's currently in alpha stage.


*Library Overview*
​*100 singers (50 women / 50 men - recorded separately)*​​*Epic, FFF tone - with a symphonic flair - recorded in the same hall as Oceania I (and Angry Brass Pro, etc)*​​*Energetic repetition & performance sampling*​​*12 syllables*​​*Release samples (multiple speeds, allowing fast-phrase capability) captured from performances*​​*Bonus FX (limited)*​​
*Demos*

The library is still in development, so examples are limited and using alpha versions so far.




*Video Screencast*

Rough ad-lib demonstrations (using octave-doubling multi) of:

- sus pedal to trigger “-s” alt versions of releases (can also use velocity)
- different length note comparisons & releases following along in terms of fluidity
- KS syllable override




*Repetition and Performance Sampling*

The library was recorded with an entirely performance-sourced approach. For an example of how some of the source performances were recorded for Oceania II, you can read my write-up, or alternatively listen to the demonstration below. The original Oceania had somewhat similar (but different) performance-sourced approaches.




The releases and sustain components (not just the attack/marcato elements) were also sourced from performances. I am considering doing a write-up on Oceania II's performance-sampling process at some point, perhaps if there's enough interest.


*Pricing and Loyalty Discount*

Pricing is TBA - there will be an intro price, as well as a significant loyalty discount for current Oceania I owners, which will be valid during (but not beyond) Oceania II’s intro period.


*Release Date*

Release date, if all goes well, will be tentatively sometime within the next 10-12 weeks.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 13, 2020)

sounds huge, well done jasper


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Mar 13, 2020)

Incredible work Jasper! Oceania I is so inspiring and I use it tons. Congrats on this new release!


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks folks. Here's a super informal, out-of-the-box (no processing or verb) video screencast of the library (currently in alpha).

Rough ad-lib demonstrations (using octave-doubling multi) of:

- sus pedal to trigger “-s” alt versions of releases (can also use velocity)
- different length note comparisons & releases following along in terms of fluidity
- KS syllable override

I still have a ton to finesse and various quirks to even out, but here's an early peek.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 12, 2020)

WOW!!

Hope a P-MP version will follow!


----------



## KEM (Apr 12, 2020)

Yep, I’m buying it...


----------



## Abdulrahman (Apr 12, 2020)

I like the demos. Reminded me of Anastasia. The Choir is very much has a Russian feel to it.


----------



## Ermac (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm waiting for this.


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh, does this sound fun.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (May 20, 2020)

The library is still in post-pro, although I've been working on some demos with it.




On the slim chance that any of you are curious on some of the behind-the-scenes, here's a little video demonstrating one of my core approaches -- a somewhat interactive Kontakt-assisted take selection, using KS's for different takes for quick A-B comparisons and being able to have other assets (marcato attack here) right there. The quick flipping between takes with KS is very important to hear the difference in nuance, while having the marcatos right there and playable gives me an instant understanding of how the beginnings of the attacks will interact timbrally with the releases. Modwheel controlling start time is also a significant timbre-checking/auditioning device that comes in handy here (as well as on sus material - grafts and other things, sometimes with solo, where finding the right start time for a fade is like finding a needle in a haystack).

This is the kind of top-down, birds-eye view way of working that I like, so that I don't get lost analyzing (often very short) assets in a vacuum while not thinking about the context of how they'll interact with other assets (releases and marcatos.. one marcato and another marcato.. reps etc).. Having things laid out and playable is also a great way to evaluate what the _mode_ is, performance-wise/stylistically, so I get a reality check on what I'm actually working with and have a model in mind for consistency throughout the register.


----------



## axb312 (May 26, 2020)

@Jasper Blunk Some kind of combi patch using Oceania 1 and 2 together would be appreciated. Could be used as layers of a buildup, with Oceania 2 for the finale/ most massive bit?


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone know what happened to Jasper and this release? I just noticed his account seems to be deactivated.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 7, 2020)

Hoping Oceania 2 will be released as an "unified" product, containg both products (with an upgrade path for owners of Oceania 1).


----------



## KEM (Jul 7, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Anyone know what happened to Jasper and this release? I just noticed his account seems to be deactivated.



He’s active on Facebook and has posted some updates on it, no idea on the release though.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 7, 2020)

KEM said:


> He’s active on Facebook and has posted some updates on it, no idea on the release though.


Well a pity he decided not to post here anymore. Keep us updated when it will be released. Don't really use Facebook nowdays


----------



## KEM (Jul 7, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Well a pity he decided not to post here anymore. Keep us updated when it will be released. Don't really use Facebook nowdays



Whenever I see something I’ll try my best to remember to post it here!!


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 7, 2020)

KEM said:


> Whenever I see something I’ll try my best to remember to post it here!!


----------



## axb312 (Jul 8, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Well a pity he decided not to post here anymore. Keep us updated when it will be released. Don't really use Facebook nowdays


 Why did he decide that?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 8, 2020)

Not sure deactivated account means deleted account. Could just be that he is busy (he always is as it seems haha, talked about 18 hours days) and doesn't want to get distracted by anything here.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 8, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Why did he decide that?


How would I know . In the end it's simply an assumption based on his deactivated account. But @DarkestShadow could also be right that he simply silenced it for the time being.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 8, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Not sure deactivated account means deleted account. Could just be that he is busy (he always is as it seems haha, talked about 18 hours days) and doesn't want to get distracted by anything here.


Sounds like the making of his libraries requires some serious... performance


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 8, 2020)

Advertiser, didn't pay the bills maybe? I doubt it though, probably something silly.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 8, 2020)

Might be nice for @*Mike Greene*

to chime in here. Was the acct deleted, or simply deactivated by Jasper? I am not aware that a user can deactivate his/her own acct?


----------



## Snarf (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## purple (Sep 10, 2020)

Looks cool, wish I had money!


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 10, 2020)

I wonder if Oceania 1 will go on sale when 2 gets released.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 10, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I wonder if Oceania 1 will go on sale when 2 gets released.


Why direct attention to an old product when you just released the successor?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 10, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Why direct attention to an old product when you just released the successor?


It happens sometimes


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 10, 2020)

Con Moto dropped to 50% off recently as the PS Souncloud started having unnamed/Vista string library samples pop up, so I can see one more clearance sale for Oceania I in the cards. In both cases it would be a foot in the door for a loyalty discount, although Vista hadn't been announced when CM went on sale, much less a loyalty discount mentioned.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 10, 2020)

ALTM said:


> Con Moto dropped to 50% off recently as the PS Souncloud started having unnamed/Vista string library samples pop up, so I can see one more clearance sale for Oceania I in the cards. In both cases it would be a foot in the door for a loyalty discount, although Vista hadn't been announced when CM went on sale, much less a loyalty discount mentioned.


I can't remember for sure, but I could've sworn fluid shorts 1 went on sale when 2 came out.

Also, Stormchoir 1 dropped in price when Ultimate came out I think.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 10, 2020)

That too. It helps if all the libraries have numerous important differences between them, even if they're I/II or A/B. The newer products are never exactly replacements so it might help to discount the older ones that lose some but not a ton of value.


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 22, 2020)

It's here:






Oceania II – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com





Normal price: $219
Intro price: $149
Oceania owners: $99


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 22, 2020)

Great, I think I will buy it without thinking about it so much!! I love the concept, I'm waiting for the moment in which you will do a full dynamic choir.


----------



## bselack (Sep 22, 2020)

Yea.. even if you got it at their "special" price in Jan.

"Oceania 1 at $79 through January 31, 2020,, and get a significant discount on 2 when released"

You're still paying more than if you just bought it now.

($79 + $99 upgrade) vs $149 (new)

I certainly don't see that as a "significant discount" (or any discount for that matter)

My last Performance Samples library purchase if this is how they treat customers.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 22, 2020)

I tried the purchase process but I'm able to reach the paypal confirm button without being able to insert the coupon code, where should I have to paste it?


----------



## Guffy (Sep 22, 2020)

bselack said:


> Yea.. even if you got it at their "special" price in Jan.
> 
> "Oceania 1 at $79 through January 31, 2020,, and get a significant discount on 2 when released"
> 
> ...


Uhm... alright then.


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 22, 2020)

bselack said:


> Yea.. even if you got it at their "special" price in Jan.
> 
> "Oceania 1 at $79 through January 31, 2020,, and get a significant discount on 2 when released"
> 
> ...



You have both Oceanias for the intro price of Oceania II + $30. I'd love to buy II and get I for just $30.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 22, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> I tried the purchase process but I'm able to reach the paypal confirm button without being able to insert the coupon code, where should I have to paste it?


You have to go through the whole fast spring chain. Right before you actually purchase there is a field for the discount. It's extremely confusing!


----------



## Leonard Wolf (Sep 22, 2020)

First of all, I love Oceania I, that was my first ever VSTi when I purchased it back in 2017, but now that Oceania II came out... I don't know. I wanted to buy it instantly when I heard about that II is coming, but this "loyalty" price is a joke for me at least. Please don't get me wrong, Oceania I is definetely the best playable epic choir out there and it's totally worth the full price without a sale, but if you have Oceania I already, I feel it doesn't really add that much value for even the loyalty price. Oceania I was already big, especially I hardly can recognize in context that it's I or II, but maybe just my ears are not too superior to distinguish the two of them, lol. 12 syllabels instead of 10, hm.. Ok, good. So all in all 99$+VAT is not worth it if you already have Oceania in my opinion, because it's just not that more and it's just my individual problem, that in my country the VAT or TAX is 27% anyway, bad for me. Nevertheless I wonder what the first impressions will be from those who purchase it.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 22, 2020)

If anyone is interested I've just done an unofficial walkthrough of Oceania II. Here's the video if you're interested!


----------



## Cheezus (Sep 22, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> If anyone is interested I've just done an unofficial walkthrough of Oceania II. Here's the video if you're interested!



How'd I know we'd both end up getting this?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 22, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> How'd I know we'd both end up getting this?



I hope you're wearing your life jacket too!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 22, 2020)

bselack said:


> Yea.. even if you got it at their "special" price in Jan.
> 
> "Oceania 1 at $79 through January 31, 2020,, and get a significant discount on 2 when released"
> 
> ...


these are two different libraries

2 of some of the best marcato choir libraries on the planet for 179$ is not something I'd complain about.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 22, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> these are two different libraries
> 
> 2 of some of the best marcato choir libraries on the planet for 179$ is not something I'd complain about.





bselack said:


> Yea.. even if you got it at their "special" price in Jan.
> 
> "Oceania 1 at $79 through January 31, 2020,, and get a significant discount on 2 when released"
> 
> ...



You got to use it for 9 months for $30. Awesome deal if you ask me!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 22, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> You got to use it for 9 months for $30. Awesome deal if you ask me!


oceana is not the same sample as oceana II

vastly different ensemble sizes


----------



## artinro (Sep 22, 2020)

Folks, my two cents as a tester: I think many of you know and enjoy OC1. OCII iterates on what you love about that library. What this library does brilliantly is smooth, fluid, and organic sounding fast phrases and repetitions. OC1 can handle that up to a certain speed, but with OCII you can now create very believable very natural sounding super fast phrases. This isn't possible in any other choir library I am aware of as a playable, non phrase-based patch. You're also getting twice the number of singers, with different syllables but it's recorded in the same space so it's VERY easy and very rewarding to combine OCII with OCI to either fill things out further or to just give you more syllable options and more speed flexibility. 

The intro price and (especially) loyalty price are no-brainers IMHO. That said, I plan on waiting until the intro is over, and then purchasing at the full, non-intro price. Why? Because I feel Jasper does innovative, special work and because his libraries make it into each of my projects. For me, it's important to support that work because I know (for a fact) he puts it into working on more innovative products that will end up making my output better.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 22, 2020)

artinro said:


> but with OCII you can now create very believable very natural sounding super fast phrases.



The transitions are so good!


----------



## axb312 (Sep 22, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> If anyone is interested I've just done an unofficial walkthrough of Oceania II. Here's the video if you're interested!




Thank you! Video volume is really low though...


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 22, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Thank you! Video volume is really low though...



Interesting. I just checked the master level on my Apollo Twin X and then on my phone and can hear everything. Hmmm, not sure what to say about that at the minute.


----------



## Travis Banks (Sep 22, 2020)

Bought it immediately, and the fast-paced vocals are astounding. I had a lot of fun just in the brief time I had to play it tonight.


----------



## axb312 (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm trying to understand why one would use Oceania 1 if Oceania 2 is available? I understand Oceania 1 doesn't have the really fast releases so this could justify using Oceania 2 only...?


----------



## Aceituna (Sep 23, 2020)

axb312 said:


> I'm trying to understand why one would use Oceania 1 if Oceania 2 is available? I understand Oceania 1 doesn't have the really fast releases so this could justify using Oceania 2 only...?



Same question from me


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 23, 2020)

Different ensemble size, plus I imagine Oceania I's price will come down during sales to reflect the fact that II is out there.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 23, 2020)

axb312 said:


> I'm trying to understand why one would use Oceania 1 if Oceania 2 is available? I understand Oceania 1 doesn't have the really fast releases so this could justify using Oceania 2 only...?


that's like saying "why would anyone use a solo horn when 12 horn patches exist"

Oceania is nimble enough, and a much less E P I C ensemble size. 

100 singers doing triads will sound a little crazy next to 3 trumpets


----------



## Delboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Wonder if they will offer Oceania 1 at this deal again now as it does sound more beneficial to have both $79 plus $99 sounds a great deal to me ... or bundle both for $149.99 would be even better


----------



## Delboy (Sep 23, 2020)

What am I saying - that doesn’t make financial sense to them .. maybe $159.99


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 23, 2020)

For you early adopters, is there a delay compensation at work so we can quantize and the different syllables will always sound in time? Like how Genesis is done?


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 23, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> You have to go through the whole fast spring chain. Right before you actually purchase there is a field for the discount. It's extremely confusing!



Thank you, I will try again!

So, is it possible to select the syllabes by keyswitching them this time? Because in Oceania I you cannot freely choose a syllabe at your will.


----------



## Snarf (Sep 23, 2020)

artinro said:


> That said, I plan on waiting until the intro is over, and then purchasing at the full, non-intro price. Why? Because I feel Jasper does innovative, special work and because his libraries make it into each of my projects. For me, it's important to support that work because I know (for a fact) he puts it into working on more innovative products that will end up making my output better.



Respect! I completely agree and I would too, if I had enough money  



DANIELE said:


> So, is it possible to select the syllabes by keyswitching them this time? Because in Oceania I you cannot freely choose a syllabe at your will.



You select every syllable with keyswitches in Oceania 1, actually!


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 23, 2020)

Snarf said:


> You select every syllable with keyswitches in Oceania 1, actually!



Are you sure? I'm not in my studio actually and I haven't used the library in a while but I remember that you can only reset from the first syllabe, maybe I'm getting confused and I'm thinking of another library...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 23, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> Are you sure? I'm not in my studio actually and I haven't used the library in a while but I remember that you can only reset from the first syllabe, maybe I'm getting confused and I'm thinking of another library...


From my memory - you can individually hit the keyswitches(different syllables) and it'll start the cycle from there, but you can decide each syllable by simply adding the keyswitch between each note

Works great for marcato/staccato style phrases - seemingly random when you're just slamming your hands around and need gibberish, and then easily insertable to control later


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 23, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> From my memory - you can individually hit the keyswitches(different syllables) and it'll start the cycle from there, but you can decide each syllable by simply adding the keyswitch between each note
> 
> Works great for marcato/staccato style phrases - seemingly random when you're just slamming your hands around and need gibberish, and then easily insertable to control later



I'll look at it when I will be in my studio.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 23, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> I'll look at it when I will be in my studio.


Yep, you can select all syllables in OC1 and 2.
In 2 you even have a phrase builder where you can build your own sequences (which can still be changed with keyswitches) - which I implore everyone to do because it's a pain hearing the same sequence again and again.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 23, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> Yep, you can select all syllables in OC1 and 2.
> In 2 you even have a phrase builder where you can build your own sequences (which can still be changed with keyswitches) - which I implore everyone to do because it's a pain hearing the same sequence again and again.



Exactly. I did suggest a couple of things in the video I made.

I’d like to see a randomise button. Just for any happy accidents. I would like to see a preset saving panel so you can store any combination you create.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Sep 23, 2020)

Still wondering what happened to Jasper. Maybe the loyalty pricing for Oceania II was a bit too fair and he violated some secret vi-control codex with his outrageous behavior?


----------



## Snarf (Sep 23, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> which I implore everyone to do because it's a pain hearing the same sequence again and again.



DOOOHH VAAAs SEHH!!!


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 24, 2020)

Oceania is really a must have for thematic stuff. its so much fun!



Snarf said:


> DOOOHH VAAAs SEHH!!!



no DOO VAAA KIIIHHNNN unfortunately


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 25, 2020)

The shorts seem tighter. Love it.


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 25, 2020)

Well if it wasn't for you fine folks I would have completely missed this. It's a pity Jasper decided not to post here anymore, but he also didn't send out emails for already existing customers of Oceania....a little bit weird tbh.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 25, 2020)

artinro said:


> The intro price and (especially) loyalty price are no-brainers IMHO.




Is there any hint how long the intro period will last?


----------



## clisma (Sep 25, 2020)

There actually was an email for existing customers, and it says that pricing will got to $219 after October 9th.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 25, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Well if it wasn't for you fine folks I would have completely missed this. It's a pity Jasper decided not to post here anymore, but he also didn't send out emails for already existing customers of Oceania....a little bit weird tbh.



Maybe something went wrong with your account. I got an Email even without owning Oceania.


----------



## Levon (Sep 25, 2020)

clisma said:


> There actually was an email for existing customers, and it says that pricing will got to $219 after October 9th.


It didn’t reach my inbox


----------



## artinro (Sep 25, 2020)

Here's the email we got, for anyone who may not have received it. You might need to be signed up for the newsletter to get the emails...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah, you need to opt into the newsletter list to receive promotional emails, even if you've purchased a product. Has to do with GDPR compliance.


----------



## Drundfunk (Sep 26, 2020)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Yeah, you need to opt into the newsletter list to receive promotional emails, even if you've purchased a product. Has to do with GDPR compliance.


Thank you Aaron from Performance Samples customer suppo.....Oh wait . Na, in all honesty, thanks for the explanation. Appreciated .


----------



## Delboy (Sep 30, 2020)

Do a deal on Oceania 1 and you may get more takers for upgrade to 2


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 30, 2020)

Delboy said:


> Do a deal on Oceania 1 and you may get more takers for upgrade to 2


It's a different Library

That would be like saying someone should get and upgrade price for Spitfire symphonic strings because you own Spitfire Studio strings


----------



## Delboy (Sep 30, 2020)

Im only saying as at 99 maybe many more would go for it but at 150 - I for sure will give it a miss


----------



## Beans (Sep 30, 2020)

If it was $200 today, someone would inevitably say, "More people would go for it at $150."


----------



## Henu (Sep 30, 2020)

It's a bit unclear for me what will happen to my $99 price - being the owner of O1- after the intro price ends. Has anyone seen any info on that? Do we still get the loyalty discount from the initial price after the intro pricing ends, and if yes, how much will it be?


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 30, 2020)

Henu said:


> It's a bit unclear for me what will happen to my $99 price - being the owner of O1- after the intro price ends. Has anyone seen any info on that? Do we still get the loyalty discount from the initial price after the intro pricing ends, and if yes, how much will it be?


on the website:

INTRO LOYALTY PRICE: *$99* (if you own the original Oceania, use this code at the end of the checkout process [before confirmation], applicable & valid only within the intro period: *oc2loyaltydiscount*)

So I guess you have to be quick!


----------



## Henu (Sep 30, 2020)

Goddamn, just bought myself PLCK and a Shadow Hills- compressor. The GAS is real!!!


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 30, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> Still wondering what happened to Jasper. Maybe the loyalty pricing for Oceania II was a bit too fair and he violated some secret vi-control codex with his outrageous behavior?


I wish that were the case, because then I could tell whoever the idiot admin was that banned him to let him back on! 

Jasper asked us to delete his account, I think because he doesn't like dealing with the drama (or as certain frequent-complainers might say, "helpful criticisms") that often surround releases. It's a way to keep himself from getting drawn into it. (At least that's my theory.) Performance Samples releases tend to be overwhelmingly positive, but still, there have been couple times where a certain member just won't let up, so I can't blame him. In fact, I really admire the way he spends almost all of his time on the creative part of this business, rather than the "other stuff."


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Sep 30, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I wish that were the case, because then I could tell whoever the idiot admin was that banned him to let him back on!
> 
> Jasper asked us to delete his account, I think because he doesn't like dealing with the drama (or as certain frequent-complainers might say, "helpful criticisms") that often surround releases. It's a way to keep himself from getting drawn into it. (At least that's my theory.) Performance Samples releases tend to be overwhelmingly positive, but still, there have been couple times where a certain member just won't let up, so I can't blame him. In fact, I really admire the way he spends almost all of his time on the creative part of this business, rather than the "other stuff."



Ah same, it's a rare product speaks for itself thing that resonates from Jasper. Gonna miss him round these parts!


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Sep 30, 2020)

I am wondering if there is any verification process for Oceania I owners. If the loyalty code could be misused anyhow then sorry, but I am not going to get it.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 30, 2020)

Insanely good.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 30, 2020)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> I am wondering if there is any verification process for Oceania I owners. If the loyalty code could be misused anyhow then sorry, but I am not going to get it.


Seems to be based on the honor system.


----------

